# Florida basketball player arrested



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- Florida basketball player Erving Walker was arrested early Friday in connection to a $3 taco stolen from a Gainesville street vendor.
> 
> Walker was charged with retail petit theft and resisting an officer without violence at 1 a.m. after Gainesville Police Department officers apprehended him after a foot chase that also involved several police cars. Walker was given a notice to appear April 19.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...lorida-guard-erving-walker-charged-theft-taco


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good thing he wasn't wearing a hoodie


----------

